# Thread titles



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Is there any way to encorage or limit the titles of thread? In recent weeks far too many have been popping up along the lines of "Problem", "Which should I get" and that's basicaly useless for the browser (they have to open every thread to see what's going on and I can't remember which one's I've read or not).

Maybe these subsections people have been refering too (engine & drivetrain, interior, ICE etc.) might be a good idea - at least people will then try and put threads in approximately the right place.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Am I the only one bothered by this? It's driving me mad. I have to click every unknown "I need help" thread just to find out what it's about.

Is there a way we can encorage users/the OP to enter useful thread titles (like a drop down list of required 'title headers'). It doesn't mean creating seperate forum sections but it does atleast give a pointer to what a thread might contain and should therefore help with browsing.

eg from this mornings threads (although there doesn't seem to be any "untitled ones today").

Technical: Boost Gauge
Servicing: Help - My car is an import
Parts: tt breakers
Technical: 225 downpipe + cats...is there a point?
Technical: Brake pads...wear indicators
Technical: Front brake pads
Technical: window seems jamed
Technical: To N75 Race or not to N75 Race
Dealers/Specialists: G-WERKS
Interior: double cup holder to arm rest
Wheels/Tyres: different tyre widths front and back
Styling: Front indicator choices
Dealers/Specialists: APS - SUPERB SERVICE!
Remaps: The TT Shop Remap
Car Care: I need a clean hood!
Servicing: How much will Audi charge to replace front discs and pads?
Serviging: dealer servicing worth the money ?
Wheels/Tyres: Where do i get locking wheel nuts from?

Obviously the 'title headers' can be whatever is required and OP can change a title header if the thread takes on a distinct change in direction.


----------

